#  Schulmedizin >   Kopfstop >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
Sonntag letzte Woche habe ich mir beim Aufrichten aus gebückter Haltung den Hinterkopf an einem Kasten ziemlich heftig gestoßen. Kurz darauf gab es eine dicke Beule,die aber einige Stunden später schon so gut wie weg war. Kopfschmerzen gab es vorerst keine. Hab mich dennoch hingelegt und etwas geschlafen. Den restlichen Tag ist es mir soweit gut gegangen. Am Montag haben die Kopfschmerzen angefangen. Nicht unerträglich aber doch vorhanden. Weiters war mir übel. Bin dann in die Ambulanz ins Krankenhaus. Dort wurden Pupillenreflexe getestet und der Kopf geröngt. Diagnose: Schädelprellung. Diesen Tag habe ich dann zum größtenteil im Bett verbracht. Dienstag ging es mir gut, keine Kopfschmerzen. Ich habe auch bereits wieder gearbeitet (Computertätigkeit). Die letzten zwei Tage ist mir hin und wieder übel, kein Brechreiz. Kopfschmerzen sind eher nicht vorhanden. Ab und an mal ein dumpfes Gefühl, was ich auf die Computerarbeit schiebe. Kann hier noch etwas schlimmeres als Schädelprellung vorliegen? Achja, weiters habe ich Verspannungen im Nacken / Halsbereich, welche ich aber sehr oft habe.

----------


## Lämmchen

Hallo,  
könnte sein, dass du eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung hast. Empfehle dir, dich in den nächsten Tagen etwas zu schonen u. bei Verschlimmerung noch mal zum Arzt zu gehen. 
LG Lämmchen

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
in welchem Dorf macht man denn noch Schäderöntgen? Ich würde empfehlen in ein Krankenhaus mit CT zu gehen. Die Sache sollte man sich nochmal anschauen. Kann auch bei etwas atypischem Verlauf eine Blutung bei den Hirnhäuten hinterstecken.

----------

